# Hanging, how long?



## stein_free (Apr 20, 2007)

hey everybody, well its time for me to chop  I  was wondering when you hang your crop. How long do u let them hang before u cut the buds off the main stalk??  I cut the fan leafs off as soon as I hang them,wich allows better air. s my third grow and Iactually got it right this time lol:headbang2: so anyway I dont wanna screw up now . thanks


----------



## naturalhi (Apr 20, 2007)

"till you can crack a branch as opposed to bending;>)


----------

